# Cabin Fever pass



## JtAv8tor

It is that time of the year, weather is crappy, hunting season is drawing to an end, people are starting to get cabin fever. SO lets start a pass to help pass the time.

Looking for 10-15 interested players.

Rules are going to be simple.

I will start the pass out with a nice selection.

Next person in line will pick up to 5 cigars max to swap out for puts of equal or greater value of what they took.

The above being said I know the generosity of folks here so please keep in mind other players in the pass may not have a grand collection so please don't put a ton of high end expensive cigars in leaving little choices for this after you.

Now I am not going to be scrutinizing puts and takes but if you are unsure then please PM me with questions.

1. Tracking for shipment will be posted in the thread when it ships. (First class or priority is fine just ask that it has tracking, insurance is at the discretion of shipper)

2. Pics of takes and puts will be posted in thread

3. Receiver will be responsible for checking boveda packs and ensuring swap out if needed. Prior to shipping to next in line

4. Once package is received please plan a 2 day turn around to ship to next in line at the max! Any issues with this please communicate in the thread and pm to me

5. This is open to any members with at least one positive feedback and 30 days active membership as of this posting. Only exception to this will be if a noob can have a long term member vouch for them and this will be on a case by case approval.

6. This pass will be NC only please.

7. Shipper is responsible for ensuring and acquiring the address of next in line and receiver should ensure they have communicated their address to the individual ahead of them in a timely manner once list is finalized.

Please copy the list and add your name with your state as below once we have 10 participants I will arrange the list to flow smoothest, I would like to kick this off No later than 1 Feb 2020 or once we have a max of 15 participants.

1. @JtAv8tor - Alabama


----------



## Wheels Up

1. @JtAv8tor - Alabama
2. @Wheels Up - Alabama


----------



## UBC03

1. @JtAv8tor - Alabama

2. @Wheels Up - Alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## cracker1397

UBC03 said:


> 1. @JtAv8tor - Alabama
> 2. @Wheels Up - Alabama
> 3. @UBC03 - West Virginia
> 4. @cracker1397 - Florida
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

cracker1397 said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. @JtAv8tor - Alabama
> 2. @Wheels Up - Alabama
> 3. @UBC03 - West Virginia
> 4. @cracker1397 - Florida
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the start of a joke ..
> 
> Two guys from Alabama, one guy from West Virginia, and a guy from Florida walk into a sheep farm..
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS
Click to expand...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

1. @JtAv8tor - Alabama
2. @Wheels Up - Alabama
3. @UBC03 - West Virginia
4. @cracker1397 - Florida
5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - California


----------



## WABOOM

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> 1. @jtav8tor - alabama
> 2. @wheels up - alabama
> 3. @ubc03 - west virginia
> 4. @cracker1397 - florida
> 5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california


6 @waboom


----------



## Bigjohn

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6 @WABOOM

7 @Bigjohn - WA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

UBC03 said:


> cracker1397 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the start of a joke ..
> 
> Two guys from Alabama, one guy from West Virginia, and a guy from Florida walk into a sheep farm..
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS
> 
> 
> 
> Poor sheep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Wheels Up

UBC03 said:


> Sounds like the start of a joke ..
> 
> Two guys from Alabama, one guy from West Virginia, and a guy from Florida walk into a sheep farm..
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


I visited a farm in Florida once. I thought I saw a bunch of giant sheep with no legs, but they said they were just clouds.

Before I left, I tried to buy one of their genetic mutations where they cross-bred a sheep with an angry cow. They wouldn't sell them though because they are always in a baaaaad mooooood.

I really only wanted one because it made the same sound as a sheep, a drum, and a rattle snake falling off a cliff... Baaa-dum-tssss.

But after seeing how quickly they reproduce, I thought maybe they were planning to wool the world.

And they would have succeeded as long as they kept crossing the sheep with the porcupines for cold weather climates, as that animal would have been able to sew its own sweaters.

In the end, the Baaaaaaaptists put and end to their aspirations. With any luck, those farmers are off on an ewe experiment now.

I'll be here all week. Remember to tip your bartenders.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Wheels Up said:


> I visited a farm in Florida once. I thought I saw a bunch of giant sheep with no legs, but they said they were just clouds.
> 
> Before I left, I tried to buy one of their genetic mutations where they cross-bred a sheep with an angry cow. They wouldn't sell them though because they are always in a baaaaad mooooood.
> 
> I really only wanted one because it made the same sound as a sheep, a drum, and a rattle snake falling off a cliff... Baaa-dum-tssss.
> 
> But after seeing how quickly they reproduce, I thought maybe they were planning to wool the world.
> 
> And they would have succeeded as long as they kept crossing the sheep with the porcupines for cold weather climates, as that animal would have been able to sew its own sweaters.
> 
> In the end, the Baaaaaaaptists put and end to their aspirations. With any luck, those farmers are off on an ewe experiment now.
> 
> I'll be here all week. Remember to tip your bartenders.


 @Wheels Up, you must have kids? 'cause that's definitely a daaaaaaaaaaaaaad joke.


----------



## Mich_smoker

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan


----------



## zcziggy

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida


----------



## WABOOM

zcziggy said:


> 1. @JtAv8tor - alabama
> 
> 2. @Wheels Up - alabama
> 
> 3. @UBC03 - West Virginia
> 
> 4. @cracker1397 - florida
> 
> 5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california
> 
> 6. @WABOOM - Minnesota
> 
> 7. @Bigjohn - WA
> 
> 8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan
> 
> 9. @zcziggy florida


.
.


----------



## Natefiet

I'll get in on this.

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM - Minnesota

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida

10. @Natefiet - Ohio

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

I'm in

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM - Minnesota

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida

10. @Natefiet - Ohio

11. @haegejc - Texas


----------



## JtAv8tor

Filling up fast ! 4 spots left .


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM - Minnesota

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida

10. @Natefiet - Ohio

11. @haegejc - Texas

12. @Olecharlie - TN


----------



## jmt8706

I'll give this a shot.

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM - Minnesota

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida

10. @Natefiet - Ohio

11. @haegejc - Texas

12. @Olecharlie - TN

13. @jmt8706 - Michigan


----------



## CgarDann

Sounds like fun

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM - Minnesota

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida

10. @Natefiet - Ohio

11. @haegejc - Texas

12. @Olecharlie - TN

13. @jmt8706 - Michigan

14. @CgarDann - NYC


----------



## 09FXSTB

I'll play

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM - Minnesota

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida

10. @Natefiet - Ohio

11. @haegejc - Texas

12. @Olecharlie - TN

13. @jmt8706 - Michigan

14. @CgarDann - NYC

15. @09FXSTB - California


----------



## zcziggy

that's going to be a well traveled box by the time this is done....


----------



## Olecharlie

Looking at the line-up this will be a great pass!


----------



## mpomario

Make that two Texas stops please.


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> Make that two Texas stops please.


Plug yourself into the list boss, we will roll with 16 and it will start up next week when I get home

And technically I don't count as one of the 15










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## mpomario

09FXSTB said:


> I'll play
> 
> 1. @JtAv8tor - alabama
> 
> 2. @Wheels Up - alabama
> 
> 3. @UBC03 - West Virginia
> 
> 4. @cracker1397 - florida
> 
> 5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california
> 
> 6. @WABOOM - Minnesota
> 
> 7. @Bigjohn - WA
> 
> 8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan
> 
> 9. @zcziggy florida
> 
> 10. @Natefiet - Ohio
> 
> 11. @haegejc - Texas
> 
> 12. @Olecharlie - TN
> 
> 13. @jmt8706 - Michigan
> 
> 14. @CgarDann - NYC
> 
> 15. @09FXSTB - California


16. @mpomario - Texas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

1. @JtAv8tor - alabama

2. @Wheels Up - alabama

3. @UBC03 - West Virginia

4. @cracker1397 - florida

5. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - california

6. @WABOOM - Minnesota

7. @Bigjohn - WA

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @zcziggy florida

10. @Natefiet - Ohio

11. @haegejc - Texas

12. @Olecharlie - TN

13. @jmt8706 - Michigan

14. @CgarDann - NYC

15. @09FXSTB - California

16. @mpomario- Texas


----------



## JtAv8tor

Okay this will kick off next week, I will organize the order in the next couple days and post up for review. Then once I get home I will get the box together and post up some pics. 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## zcziggy

Bump?


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> Bump?


Yep this will be going out by the end of the week and I will have list reworked prior to that with enough time to review before shipping starts. Sorry didn't get to it this weekend.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Okay gang here is initial route, that being said please review and comment as to move, especially the Cali, TX and Florida stops, try to work North to South Cali, west to east in Tx, and well Florida... just don't put a darn iguana in it.

1. @JtAv8tor - Alabama

2. @Wheels Up - Alabama

3. @Olecharlie - TN

4. @UBC03 - West Virginia

5. @CgarDann - NYC

6. @Natefiet - Ohio

7. @jmt8706 - Michigan

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @WABOOM - Minnesota

10. @Bigjohn - WA

11. @09FXSTB - California

12. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - California

13. @haegejc - Texas

14. @mpomario- Texas

15. @cracker1397 - Florida

16. @zcziggy Florida

Return to @JtAv8tor - Alabama


----------



## Wheels Up

Looks good to me, Lord Vader.


----------



## zcziggy

I was thinking alligator... But iguanas are easier to catch


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> I was thinking alligator... But iguanas are easier to catch


Mmm I do enjoy fried gator, dang hungry now

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Bigjohn

Looks good to me. I am the only one in Washington and @WABOOM is shipping to me. I thought it'd be more appropriate if he also lived in Washington.............. either that or change his handle to @MNBOOM

BA DUM TSSS. I am here all day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Great, a couple more addresses for my cigar bomb address book. :vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

Who-hoo! Let’s get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Looks good to me. This will be fun to follow.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Looks good to me


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alright alright.. this is going to go out Monday (3 Feb 20) delayed just a couple days on start for well my own reasons of being lazy and not wanting to go to the PO between now and Monday. 

Plot twist since it is a "cabin Fever" pass I am going to toss in odds and ends to help fight boredom ( hand held puzzles, crossword books, ect.) feel free to snag one or two, but if you do toss in something small that to replace. This is purely optional to participate in and please keep items small to aviod box weight 35 lbs towards the end. 

Looking forward to it !


----------



## Mark in wi

This will be fun to watch!


----------



## Bigjohn

Finally, I can put that old VCR to good use! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Bigjohn said:


> Finally, I can put that old VCR to good use!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it's beta.. I can finally watch TOOTSIE.. no spoilers please

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Olecharlie

Glad I’m 3rd in line, it may take a lift gate delivery truck on last stop to OP.


----------



## Olecharlie

JT I assume it’s ok to put a small bomb in a separate bag to someone down the line with their name on it if we so choose. Is that correct or not a good idea?


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Glad I'm 3rd in line, it may take a lift gate delivery truck on last stop to OP.


oh it will...iguanas are heavy this time of year


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> JT I assume it's ok to put a small bomb in a separate bag to someone down the line with their name on it if we so choose. Is that correct or not a good idea?


Yes you may use the pass package as a transport of a gift to someone down the line, just mark it and separate it.


----------



## Natefiet

Looking forward to this 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Wheels Up off to you in the AM I will have some start pics up later this evening.

9405503699300246059670


----------



## JtAv8tor

well crap, I was so happy to get the box put together I forgot to take starting pics... that being said we will get our first look when it gets to @Wheels Up.

I am not opening up and repacking lol


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> well crap, I was so happy to get the box put together I forgot to take starting pics... that being said we will get our first look when it gets to @Wheels Up.
> 
> I am not opening up and repacking lol


Hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> well crap, I was so happy to get the box put together I forgot to take starting pics... that being said we will get our first look when it gets to @*Wheels Up*.
> 
> I am not opening up and repacking lol


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Wheels Up

Box received. Man, this thing looks nice!

I'm mulling over my picks and puts while I torture an AJ Fernandez and clean my range toys.

I'll post pics of everything, along with picks, puts, and tracking to its next stop by tomorrow morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wheels Up said:


> Box received. Man, this thing looks nice!
> 
> I'm mulling over my picks and puts while I torture an AJ Fernandez and clean my range toys.
> 
> I'll post pics of everything, along with picks, puts, and tracking to its next stop by tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Excellent !

1. @*JtAv8tor* - Shipped

2. @*Wheels Up* - Recieved

3. @*Olecharlie* - TN

4. @*UBC03* - West Virginia

5. @*CgarDann* - NYC

6. @*Natefiet* - Ohio

7. @*jmt8706* - Michigan

8. @*Mich_smoker* - Michigan

9. @*WABOOM* - Minnesota

10. @*Bigjohn* - WA

11. @*09FXSTB* - California

12. @*s1n3 n0m1n3* - California

13. @*haegejc* - Texas

14. @*mpomario*- Texas

15. @*cracker1397* - Florida

16. @*zcziggy* Florida

Return to @*JtAv8tor* - Alabama


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Box received. Man, this thing looks nice!
> 
> I'm mulling over my picks and puts while I torture an AJ Fernandez and clean my range toys.
> 
> I'll post pics of everything, along with picks, puts, and tracking to its next stop by tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


lol....i thought that was inside the box....almost made an appointment at bass pro shops...good thing i kept on reading :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Wheels Up

After much deliberation, here's the status of the box. My computer is doing strange things, I'm not sure why most of my pictures are sideways.

Box came in with four bags of excellent cigars, as well as some extra goodies. My little girl fell in love with a card game in the box, and that's staying in Alabama (sorry, forgot to take a picture of the card game last night).

Picks: Don Carlos, Honey and Hand Grenades, Killer Bee, and a deck of cards.

Puts: Ashton Aged Maduro, AF Anejo 55, Padron 2000 Maduro, AF Work of Art Maduro, mini of Captain Morgan, and a small jar of my home-made salsa. A word of warning: I make several kinds of salsa and this is my hottest blend, which I call "Schadenfreude." *WARNING* it is HOT.

And a small blind sampler for @Olecharlie.

Thanks for letting me play. The box is at the post office, headed toward Tennessee. USPS tracking number 9114 9023 0722 4517 0176 78.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Looking good! Thanks for the pics

1. @JtAv8tor - Shipped

2. @Wheels Up - Shipped -9114 9023 0722 4517 0176 78

3. @Olecharlie - TN

4. @UBC03 - West Virginia

5. @CgarDann - NYC

6. @Natefiet - Ohio

7. @jmt8706 - Michigan

8. @Mich_smoker - Michigan

9. @WABOOM - Minnesota

10. @Bigjohn - WA

11. @09FXSTB - California

12. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - California

13. @haegejc - Texas

14. @mpomario- Texas

15. @cracker1397 - Florida

16. @zcziggy Florida

Return to @JtAv8tor - Alabama


----------



## Olecharlie

Wheels Up said:


> After much deliberation, here's the status of the box. My computer is doing strange things, I'm not sure why most of my pictures are sideways.
> 
> Box came in with four bags of excellent cigars, as well as some extra goodies. My little girl fell in love with a card game in the box, and that's staying in Alabama (sorry, forgot to take a picture of the card game last night).
> 
> Picks: Don Carlos, Honey and Hand Grenades, Killer Bee, and a deck of cards.
> 
> Puts: Ashton Aged Maduro, AF Anejo 55, Padron 2000 Maduro, AF Work of Art Maduro, mini of Captain Morgan, and a small jar of my home-made salsa. A word of warning: I make several kinds of salsa and this is my hottest blend, which I call "Schadenfreude." *WARNING* it is HOT.
> 
> And a small blind sampler for @Olecharlie.
> 
> Thanks for letting me play. The box is at the post office, headed toward Tennessee. USPS tracking number 9114 9023 0722 4517 0176 78.


Yummy, thanks, for the dark and oily unbanned sticks! Some great sticks in there JT!


----------



## Olecharlie

Landed! MY TAKES:

My PUTS:

Up line Pass: @dino

Ready to box-and ship to Dino... I had to constrain myself from taking the EZ Christmas sweater and Doughnut, I figured it's best to leave for someone who hasn't had the opportunity to smoke!

Cheers


----------



## JtAv8tor

Looking good 


TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

so two in one week...you are number 16 zig....quit jumping up and down and be patient!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> PIC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. @*JtAv8tor* - Shipped

2. @*Wheels Up* - Shipped

3. @*Olecharlie* - Shipped - 9505-5139-5671-0039-5640-74

4. @*UBC03* - West Virginia

5. @*CgarDann* - NYC

6. @*Natefiet* - Ohio

7. @*jmt8706* - Michigan

8. @*Mich_smoker* - Michigan

9. @*WABOOM* - Minnesota

10. @*Bigjohn* - WA

11. @*09FXSTB* - California

12. @*s1n3 n0m1n3* - California

13. @*haegejc* - Texas

14. @*mpomario*- Texas

15. @*cracker1397* - Florida

16. @*zcziggy* Florida

Return to @*JtAv8tor* - Alabama


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> so two in one week...you are number 16 zig....quit jumping up and down and be patient!!! :vs_laugh:


Yours will be ready to smoke Ziggy by the time they arrive, blended with hot sauce, candy and whiskey! Sorry didn't mean to get you more excited!


----------



## UBC03

My picks









Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## UBC03

My puts... the X is ready. I think she's got half a decade on her









Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## UBC03

@Olecharlie ..

These are beautiful. What am I looking at?









Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## UBC03

@CgarDann .. PM sent. Shoulda got your address yesterday..

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> @Olecharlie ..
> 
> These are beautiful. What am I looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


They all had wrappers and they all had bands right before they left my hands. I will tell you that two are made by the same companies as two of your Puts. Enjoy!


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> They all had wrappers and they all had bands right before they left my hands. I will tell you that two are made by the same companies as two of your Puts. Enjoy!


I hate you.. Lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> I hate you.. Lol
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


From the Sol!

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> I hate you.. Lol
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


blah,blah,blah


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Nice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

This is moving along nicely!


----------



## UBC03

@CgarDann

On it's way brother. I saw it was going to an office so I had to change the return address..lol ..Don't need THOSE kinda rumors flooring around the water cooler..

*(USPS*Tracking*#)
****(9505*5141*3286*0044*3397*87*)
Insurance******

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## CgarDann

I own the company so no worries. Besides could not be any worse than the rumors that I am sure are floating around as is. Lol.


----------



## UBC03

CgarDann said:


> I own the company so no worries. Besides could not be any worse than the rumors that I am sure are floating around as is. Lol.


I'm sure a [email protected] box marked DOUBLE D'S ADULT NOVELTIES. Would of kicked em up a notch.. 

Plus the religious lady was working the counter at the post office. No sense of humor and the look she gives me makes me feel dirty and more than slightly uncomfortable 

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> I'm sure a [email protected] box marked DOUBLE D'S ADULT NOVELTIES. Would of kicked em up a notch..
> 
> Plus the religious lady was working the counter at the post office. No sense of humor and the look she gives me makes me feel dirty and more than slightly uncomfortable
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


you? uncomfortable???? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> you? uncomfortable???? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Definitely.... She freaks me out.. she's not the nice kinda religious lady, she's the stare at you till you break out in a cold sweat kinda religious lady..

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Definitely.... She freaks me out.. she's not the nice kinda religious lady, she's the stare at you till you break out in a cold sweat kinda religious lady..
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha












TripleCapped.com


----------



## CgarDann

Box landed safe and sound. @*Natefiet PMed for addy.
*


----------



## Natefiet

PM sent 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> Definitely.... She freaks me out.. she's not the nice kinda religious lady, she's the stare at you till you break out in a cold sweat kinda religious lady..
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Whats it with the post offices. I was there today mailing a cigar winning and a pipe to CA. This dude at the counter was going off on the clerk, saying you must swear right now that what I received was not what it was In this her box, lol. Two women one behind him had a hoodie on saying she was a Witch! WTH, Since I was 9th in line I wanted to say hey Mr. you need to take your issues out on someone else and really wanted to say hey girl are you really a Witch! I decided it was best to just keep my mouth shut...


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Box landed safe and sound. @*Natefiet PMed for addy.
> *


well? got any pics? :smile2:


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> Whats it with the post offices. I was there today mailing a cigar winning and a pipe to CA. This dude at the counter was going off on the clerk, saying you must swear right now that what I received was not what it was In this her box, lol. Two women one behind him had a hoodie on saying she was a Witch! WTH, Since I was 9th in line I wanted to say hey Mr. you need to take your issues out on someone else and really wanted to say hey girl are you really a Witch! I decided it was best to just keep my mouth shut...


Unfortunately, I do not think it is just the post offices. People seem to be changing...the world would be a better place if everyone took the time to smoke a cigar every once and a while!


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Whats it with the post offices. I was there today mailing a cigar winning and a pipe to CA. This dude at the counter was going off on the clerk, saying you must swear right now that what I received was not what it was In this her box, lol. Two women one behind him had a hoodie on saying she was a Witch! WTH, Since I was 9th in line I wanted to say hey Mr. you need to take your issues out on someone else and really wanted to say hey girl are you really a Witch! I decided it was best to just keep my mouth shut...


Try standing in line, after ordering food , at Wendy's and hearing to the counter girl and the cook compare stories about getting HEPATITIS from some tattoo parlor. My order went straight in the garbage.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

UBC03 said:


> Try standing in line, after ordering food , at Wendy's and hearing to the counter girl and the cook compare stories about getting HEPATITIS from some tattoo parlor. My order went straight in the garbage.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!.....I can't f!$king breathe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> Whats it with the post offices. I was there today mailing a cigar winning and a pipe to CA. This dude at the counter was going off on the clerk, saying you must swear right now that what I received was not what it was In this her box, lol. Two women one behind him had a hoodie on saying she was a Witch! WTH, Since I was 9th in line I wanted to say hey Mr. you need to take your issues out on someone else and really wanted to say hey girl are you really a Witch! I decided it was best to just keep my mouth shut...


I love the post office by the shop.
Was just there this morning.
Mailing some restored brushes i had sold.
And some Seegars to friends.
The girl or rather i should say woman.
Behind the counter always has a hello and a smile.
People can be nasty.
This idiot tried to go down that road the other day.
But was quickly reminded of how to behave.
You see it all depends where things happen.
When i am in Brooklyn people for the most part don't care sad really.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> I'm sure a [email protected] box marked DOUBLE D'S ADULT NOVELTIES. Would of kicked em up a notch..
> 
> Plus the religious lady was working the counter at the post office. No sense of humor and the look she gives me makes me feel dirty and more than slightly uncomfortable
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


He is in Brooklyn i wouldn't worry about it!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::


----------



## CgarDann

OK fellas

My takes are on the left and puts are on the right and the package is off to Nate

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tLabels=9405511899561271551260


----------



## JtAv8tor

CgarDann said:


> OK fellas
> 
> My takes are on the left and puts are on the right and the package is off to Nate
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tLabels=9405511899561271551260


Nice, guess no one is interested in the games included lol


----------



## UBC03

CgarDann said:


> OK fellas
> 
> My takes are on the left and puts are on the right and the package is off to Nate
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tLabels=9405511899561271551260


Damn, send it back to me. I forgot something.. that Andalusian bull for instance.. had one from Ron , it was really freakin good. Still have one left so I guess I'll live

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## haegejc

Yep didn't think the Warped moon garden would last to #13.


----------



## JtAv8tor

haegejc said:


> Yep didn't think the Warped moon garden would last to #13.


If another does not end up in the pass by #13 I can hook you up, I have a few left


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> Try standing in line, after ordering food , at Wendy's and hearing to the counter girl and the cook compare stories about getting HEPATITIS from some tattoo parlor. My order went straight in the garbage.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


LMBO, almost spit my Woodfords reserve all over my brand new, cracked screen I- Pad!!


----------



## Olecharlie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love the post office by the shop.
> Was just there this morning.
> Mailing some restored brushes i had sold.
> And some Seegars to friends.
> The girl or rather i should say woman.
> Behind the counter always has a hello and a smile.
> People can be nasty.
> This idiot tried to go down that road the other day.
> But was quickly reminded of how to behave.
> You see it all depends where things happen.
> When i am in Brooklyn people for the most part don't care sad really.:vs_cool:


I'll never forget the time my Father-In Law had a heart attack and my wife and I flew in from Germany on a Mac flight. The flight was free for me and $10 for her to fly. I had a total of $30 and that was it. We flew into New Jersey and had to figure out how to get at least to Providence RI to get a family member to pick us up. Obviously a flight wasn't possible so I went to the Grey Hound Bus connection. Dude looked at me in uniform and I explained our situation, he said how much money you got I said $30. He eyed me for a quick minute and said give me it. He handed me two tickets for a bus ride. He didn't tell me we had a lay over in NYC, I noticed we were maybe in S Bronx, I'm like WTH, windows barred, trash bags piled on the sidewalks. When we arrived I had her put her purse over her arm and interlock my arm. We finally found the connection and sat in a hall way, told her if you gotta pee, then wait until the bus arrives... LMBO, certainly not like going to Manhattan for a show, but a show it was!


----------



## zcziggy

So... Five out of 16....nice!!! Getting anxiety here


----------



## JtAv8tor

1. @*JtAv8tor* - Shipped

2. @*Wheels Up* - Shipped

3. @*Olecharlie* - Shipped

4. @*UBC03* - Shipped

5. @*CgarDann* - Shipped - 9405511899561271551260

6. @*Natefiet* - Ohio

7. @*jmt8706* - Michigan

8. @*Mich_smoker* - Michigan

9. @*WABOOM* - Minnesota

10. @*Bigjohn* - WA

11. @*09FXSTB* - California

12. @*s1n3 n0m1n3* - California

13. @*haegejc* - Texas

14. @*mpomario*- Texas

15. @*cracker1397* - Florida

16. @*zcziggy* Florida

Return to @*JtAv8tor* - Alabama


----------



## haegejc

Come on lucky #13!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Settle down boys. It's a cigar pass.. not there last chopper outta Saigon.. Lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Natefiet

I recieved the box today but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to make my takes and puts. I have to get ready for work. 

I'll post pics tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Ok here we go!!! My takes are on the right and my puts are on the left!!! Some kind and generous soul included the 3 cigars just for me and I've continued that trend. You'll have to wait and see what I threw in there for you @jmt8706.

I'll get the box up to the 24 hour USPS self service station in town this weekend.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Looking nice !


----------



## jmt8706

Natefiet said:


> Ok here we go!!! My takes are on the right and my puts are on the left!!! Some kind and generous soul included the 3 cigars just for me and I've continued that trend. You'll have to wait and see what I threw in there for you @jmt8706.
> 
> I'll get the box up to the 24 hour USPS self service station in town this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I can't wait, I like your thinkin'!


----------



## Natefiet

jmt8706 said:


> I can't wait, I like your thinkin'!


You'll have to post pics when you get it because I have already forgotten what the third stick I sent you was, and the box is already sealed up lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Natefiet said:


> You'll have to post pics when you get it because I have already forgotten what the third stick I sent you was, and the box is already sealed up lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Can do!


----------



## Natefiet

It's at the post office. Expected delivery is Weds 2/26. $200 of insurance included.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Natefiet said:


> It's at the post office. Expected delivery is Weds 2/26. $200 of insurance included.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Great! I'm glad I have Wednesday and Thursday off this week. :smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

Out for delivery today! :vs_OMG:


----------



## jmt8706

Whoop! Pass box arrived today! My takes are with the bicycle cards, and puts are on the right. Thanks @Natefiet for the 3 pack surprise!

Shipping to @Mich_smoker tomorrow with a surprise 3 pack (whoever started that, great idea!).


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Whoop! Pass box arrived today! My takes are with the bicycle cards, and puts are on the right. Thanks @Natefiet for the 3 pack surprise!
> 
> Shipping to @Mich_smoker tomorrow with a surprise 3 pack (whoever started that, great idea!).


Nice!!!! some good cigars there
now....why put for tomorrow what you can do today?? :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

looking good.


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Nice!!!! some good cigars there
> now....why put for tomorrow what you can do today?? :grin2:


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...they're closed. :grin2:


----------



## Mich_smoker

jmt8706 said:


> Whoop! Pass box arrived today! My takes are with the bicycle cards, and puts are on the right. Thanks @Natefiet for the 3 pack surprise!
> 
> Shipping to @Mich_smoker tomorrow with a surprise 3 pack (whoever started that, great idea!).


whoop whoop indeed! Nice selection there, I've had my eye on a few of these for awhile.
@jmt8706 thanks. I will keep the 3pack surprise going, I'm plotting what to send @WABOOM >>
@zcziggy, your almost half way!:vs_OMG:


----------



## zcziggy

Mich_smoker said:


> whoop whoop indeed! Nice selection there, I've had my eye on a few of these for awhile.
> 
> @jmt8706 thanks. I will keep the 3pack surprise going, I'm plotting what to send @WABOOM >>
> 
> @zcziggy, your almost half way!:vs_OMG:


yeah.. @jmt8706...the post office is open!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> yeah.. @jmt8706...the post office is open!!!!! :grin2:


Just got back a little while ago, tracking info posting soon. :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

@Mich_smoker, headed your way. Should be there tomorrow.

I had to explain to the clerk that I was okay with shipping this box in state. He said there are cheaper boxes for in state shipping. I had to tell him, it was going out of state soon...still tried to get me to use a cheaper box lol.


----------



## JtAv8tor

I have zero issues if people want to Re box and ship first class, as long as there is tracking on it. As well insurance is not mandatory. 


TripleCapped.com


----------



## Mich_smoker

The box arrived safe and sound. I'll post pics of my takes and puts later tonight and get this in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mich_smoker said:


> The box arrived safe and sound. I'll post pics of my takes and puts later tonight and get this in the mail tomorrow!


Awesome


----------



## Mich_smoker

I'll post tracking tomorrow when I ship out to @WABOOM.

Here are my picks









My puts









@jmt870 thanks for the sticks! what is the stick with the black label? Couldn't figure that one.









Pics of everything


----------



## Mich_smoker

@WABOOM the box is headed your way.


----------



## JtAv8tor

looking sharp, I will update tracking list later this weekend.


----------



## jmt8706

@Mich_smoker

That dark label stick is a Vudu Dark no. 13, one of my favorites.


----------



## WABOOM

I'm not seeing these pics on Tapatalk. Don't know why. I'll check on my computer tomorrow morning.


----------



## Natefiet

WABOOM said:


> I'm not seeing these pics on Tapatalk. Don't know why. I'll check on my computer tomorrow morning.


I'm having the same issue. I haven't been able to see about a third of the pics since a tapatalk update a while back. You can click on the 3 dots in the corner and select web view to see the pics if you want.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Package received! Fantastic array to choose from.


----------



## WABOOM

My takes:


----------



## WABOOM

My leaves:


----------



## WABOOM

Damage to report: 
The Birthday Cake, and the Porcelain Deliverance are cracked.

I added the Tobacalera Perdomo 20th Anniversary and La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial to "right the ship".


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> Damage to report:
> The Birthday Cake, and the Porcelain Deliverance are cracked.
> 
> I added the Tobacalera Perdomo 20th Anniversary and La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial to "right the ship".


Thank you sir, I expect some wear and tear along the journey and this was above and beyond. Thank you!

TripleCapped.com


----------



## WABOOM

I will ship tomorrow and post tracking. 
pm sent to @Bigjohn


----------



## WABOOM

Btw, what is the lancero with the Japanese band?


----------



## JtAv8tor

1. @JtAv8tor - Shipped

2. @Wheels Up - Shipped

3. @Olecharlie - Shipped

4. @UBC03 - Shipped

5. @CgarDann - Shipped

6. @Natefiet - Shipped

7. @jmt8706 - Shipped

8. @Mich_smoker - Shipped

9. @WABOOM - Received -

10. @Bigjohn - WA

11. @09FXSTB - California

12. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - California

13. @haegejc - Texas

14. @mpomario- Texas

15. @cracker1397 - Florida

16. @zcziggy Florida

Return to @JtAv8tor - Alabama

Half way through the pass, looking good. Thanks to all who are helping out with making it run smoothly.


----------



## zcziggy

9 down... 6 to go


----------



## WABOOM

Shipped to @Bigjohn


----------



## Natefiet

Any movement on this? It should have been delivered yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Picked up the box last night after work, didn’t open yet. Post office closed today and tomorrow. I will get the box repackaged over the weekend, post pictures, and get it sent back out on Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Alright guys. I hate to be the monkey wrench in this whole thing, but here is what is happening. John is scheduled to send the box to me. On Thursday, my family and I are leaving for A Disneyland/Legoland trip. We will return on Monday. If everything works out with the post office I can drop it off Thursday Morning on our way out of town, if the mail is delayed however, it would have to sit until Tuesday...sorry. I had no idea that our weekend trip would land on the same week the box was scheduled to reach me. If everyone is okay with this scenario then cool. If not, I can volunteer to go to the end of the list, or John can ship it to @s1n3 n0m1n3 (who is also in Cali) and he and I can switch spots in the order. 
I apologize for the confusion/possible delay, but wanted to see what the consensus was. 
Let me know
Jake @JtAv8tor ??


----------



## JtAv8tor

09FXSTB said:


> Alright guys. I hate to be the monkey wrench in this whole thing, but here is what is happening. John is scheduled to send the box to me. On Thursday, my family and I are leaving for A Disneyland/Legoland trip. We will return on Monday. If everything works out with the post office I can drop it off Thursday Morning on our way out of town, if the mail is delayed however, it would have to sit until Tuesday...sorry. I had no idea that our weekend trip would land on the same week the box was scheduled to reach me. If everyone is okay with this scenario then cool. If not, I can volunteer to go to the end of the list, or John can ship it to @*s1n3 n0m1n3* (who is also in Cali) and he and I can switch spots in the order.
> I apologize for the confusion/possible delay, but wanted to see what the consensus was.
> Let me know
> Jake @*JtAv8tor* ??


 I am not sure how far apart you and @*s1n3 n0m1n3 *so I will leave it up to you guys to figure that out. If it is not a huge addition then that might be the path to take. If it is complete opposite ends of the state then I say stick with current.


----------



## Bigjohn

Well, knowing my post office, they won't process the package until late afternoon on Monday and it won't make it to the main distribution center in town until Tuesday morning. With that in mind, I think it makes more sense for me to ship to the next person in line
@s1n3 n0m1n3, send me your addy. Let's have you switch with @09FXSTB. I will ship to you, you will ship to him, and the order will stay as planned from there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Bigjohn said:


> Well, knowing my post office, they won't process the package until late afternoon on Monday and it won't make it to the main distribution center in town until Tuesday morning. With that in mind, I think it makes more sense for me to ship to the next person in line
> @*s1n3 n0m1n3*, send me your addy. Let's have you switch with @*09FXSTB*. I will ship to you, you will ship to him, and the order will stay as planned from there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good I will update the list later


----------



## Gumby-cr

WABOOM said:


> Btw, what is the lancero with the Japanese band?


The Lancero with the Korean flag I believe is a Noel Rojas blend cigar. @Olecharlie sent me one a ways back and I still haven't gotten around to smoking it. I'm sure he could say for sure what it is.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Bigjohn said:


> Well, knowing my post office, they won't process the package until late afternoon on Monday and it won't make it to the main distribution center in town until Tuesday morning. With that in mind, I think it makes more sense for me to ship to the next person in line
> @s1n3 n0m1n3, send me your addy. Let's have you switch with @09FXSTB. I will ship to you, you will ship to him, and the order will stay as planned from there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me. Sorry for the confusion.

Jake


----------



## JtAv8tor

**Note Swap on Cali Crew**

1. @*JtAv8tor* - Shipped

2. @*Wheels Up* - Shipped

3. @*Olecharlie* - Shipped

4. @*UBC03* - Shipped

5. @*CgarDann* - Shipped

6. @*Natefiet* - Shipped

7. @*jmt8706* - Shipped

8. @*Mich_smoker* - Shipped

9. @*WABOOM* - Shipped

10. @*Bigjohn* - Received

*11. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - California

12. @09FXSTB - California
*
13. @*haegejc* - Texas

14. @*mpomario*- Texas

15. @*cracker1397* - Florida

16. @*zcziggy* Florida

Return to @*JtAv8tor* - Alabama


----------



## Bigjohn

@s1n3 n0m1n3 still need that address brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

TAKES:










PUTS:










SHABANG:










Plus a little something extra for my brother from another mother in California.

I didn't end up picking any games because I am too darn busy with the kids and my job, plus I don't have anything to put LOL. I was tempted to grab that lighter, it's pretty awesome.

Package is sealed and ready to go. I'll send it as soon as they have the shipping address

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

On the road again.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Box arrived safely.

My takes:










Nothing in there I haven't smoked already or have in the humidor currently.

My puts:










A little Saka Love for a Saka-less box. I also tossed a mystery bag for @JtAv8tor .

Here is what went back into the box for the next lucky recipient:


















Pool table not included.
@09FXSTB will PM today for shipping details.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Looking nice ! And for the love of all that is holy someone better take those games by the end of the pass lmao! 

And wait a minute why didn’t you take a stick or two at the very least ?!?


TripleCapped.com


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

As stated....nothing I haven’t had or currently have.


----------



## JtAv8tor

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> As stated....nothing I haven't had or currently have.


So take a couple you have had before and liked, if not that's up to you and greatly appreciated.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

If I don’t already have it; then I didn’t like it when I did have it. Lol 

I would have grabbed something; if there was anything new to me in there.


----------



## Bigjohn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> If I don't already have it; then I didn't like it when I did have it. Lol
> 
> I would have grabbed something; if there was anything new to me in there.


The fiver with a card and a note was something I added just for you. You are free to toss it or pass it forward of course, but at least one stick in there doesn't meet pass criteria

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Bigjohn said:


> The fiver with a card and a note was something I added just for you. You are free to toss it or pass it forward of course, but at least one stick in there doesn't meet pass criteria
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that and thought it was for jtav8tor. I usually throw in a couple sticks for the pass originator like I did this time and just thought you were doing the same. I saw the dirty rascal you speak of, and my mystery bag for JT might have one of those rapscallions as well.

Thanks for the thought, but she's boxed bandaged and labeled to go. Not sure how many more openings and closing this thing will handle. Lol


----------



## Bigjohn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I saw that and thought it was for jtav8tor. I usually throw in a couple sticks for the pass originator like I did this time and just thought you were doing the same. I saw the dirty rascal you speak of, and my mystery bag for JT might have one of those rapscallions as well.
> 
> Thanks for the thought, but she's boxed bandaged and labeled to go. Not sure how many more openings and closing this thing will handle. Lol


No worries. It can go to anyone who wants it. If it makes it back to JT, that will be fine as well, I know he is running out of sticks and really needs some love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bigjohn said:


> No worries. It can go to anyone who wants it. If it makes it back to JT, that will be fine as well, I know he is running out of sticks and really needs some love
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....and he just bought a new humidor...:smile2:


----------



## 09FXSTB

The box arrived today. I’ll go through it tonight and post pics


----------



## jmt8706

Three more stops before it gets to you @zcziggy, get your happy dance ready.


----------



## zcziggy

yay!!!!!! :grin2:
two more weeks....lets hope the postals will be working


----------



## 09FXSTB

Everything made it safe and sound. I am going to put everything in a new box to finish this thing's journey. 
Puts and takes for approval:
My takes are with the Skipbo cards. 
My puts are with the Left Center Right game

I also added to the small bottles of booze and a couple extra sticks in JTs bag

If everyone is okay with this. I'll get it out as soon as I get @haegejc 's address


----------



## JtAv8tor

09FXSTB said:


> Everything made it safe and sound. I am going to put everything in a new box to finish this thing's journey.
> Puts and takes for approval:
> My takes are with the Skipbo cards.
> My puts are with the Left Center Right game
> 
> I also added to the small bottles of booze and a couple extra sticks in JTs bag
> 
> If everyone is okay with this. I'll get it out as soon as I get @haegejc 's address


Looks good to me !

TripleCapped.com


----------



## 09FXSTB

Sorry guys. My County got shutdown today. “Mandatory Shelter in place” so I spent all day at work and didn’t make it to a Post Office. I should be able to get it out tomorrow though. I’ll post tracking tomorrow evening.


----------



## haegejc

No worries here. We have been asked to shelter in place by our employer. CRAZY stuff happening! Not even looking at the market anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

If anyone is wanting to opt out at this point please let me know, I understand concerns over current situation, and if people are not comfortable going to PO or such it is totally understandable as well. 



JT


----------



## cracker1397

Since I’m in the medical field I don’t know if you guys want the increased risk of me handling these smokes. I’m in constant contact with sick people at work and I think it’s just too risky. I really want to be a part of this but I think it’s in everyone’s best interest that I bow out just to keep y’all safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

cracker1397 said:


> Since I'm in the medical field I don't know if you guys want the increased risk of me handling these smokes. I'm in constant contact with sick people at work and I think it's just too risky. I really want to be a part of this but I think it's in everyone's best interest that I bow out just to keep y'all safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense and very considerate of you as well.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> If anyone is wanting to opt out at this point please let me know, I understand concerns over current situation, and if people are not comfortable going to PO or such it is totally understandable as well.
> 
> JT


Very responsible JT.. didn't know you had it in ya.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Very responsible JT.. didn't know you had it in ya.. lol
> 
> Sent from my bunker


It happens every now and the lol

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

cracker1397 said:


> Since I'm in the medical field I don't know if you guys want the increased risk of me handling these smokes. I'm in constant contact with sick people at work and I think it's just too risky. I really want to be a part of this but I think it's in everyone's best interest that I bow out just to keep y'all safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch... I was right after you, thanks for the gesture. Hope everything is good with you.


----------



## JtAv8tor

cracker1397 said:


> Since I'm in the medical field I don't know if you guys want the increased risk of me handling these smokes. I'm in constant contact with sick people at work and I think it's just too risky. I really want to be a part of this but I think it's in everyone's best interest that I bow out just to keep y'all safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the end of the pass I will post up picks and you tell me what your takes would have been from those.. I will make sure you get them


----------



## JtAv8tor

1. @*JtAv8tor* - Shipped

2. @*Wheels Up* - Shipped

3. @*Olecharlie* - Shipped

4. @*UBC03* - Shipped

5. @*CgarDann* - Shipped

6. @*Natefiet* - Shipped

7. @*jmt8706* - Shipped

8. @*Mich_smoker* - Shipped

9. @*WABOOM* - Shipped

10. @*Bigjohn* - Received

*11. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - *Recieved*

12. @09FXSTB - **Shipping
*
13. @*haegejc* - Texas

14. @*mpomario*- Texas

15. @*zcziggy* Florida

Return to @*JtAv8tor* - Alabama

@*cracker1397 - direct from me.
*


----------



## cracker1397

zcziggy said:


> Ouch... I was right after you, thanks for the gesture. Hope everything is good with you.


Check back with me in two weeks lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

JtAv8tor said:


> At the end of the pass I will post up picks and you tell me what your takes would have been from those.. I will make sure you get them


That's awful wide of ya. Much appreciated. I will send you my puts when all of this is behind us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

cracker1397 said:


> That's awful wide of ya. Much appreciated. I will send you my puts when all of this is behind us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will work something out, my daughter who lives with me is a medical professional as well. So I understand your pain.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

@mpomario....make sure you wash your hands..:smile2:


----------



## mpomario

I haven’t been around students in 10 days. By the time it gets to me it will be over 14 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Headed to Joe. 9505 5265 2831 0078 2418 54

Sorry for the delay guys.


----------



## UBC03

09FXSTB said:


> Headed to Joe. 9505 5265 2831 0078 2418 54
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys.


Apology not accepted.

It's not like there's a world wide pandemic goin on.. oh wait there is.. never mind.. apology accepted

Sent from my bunker


----------



## haegejc

09FXSTB said:


> Headed to Joe. 9505 5265 2831 0078 2418 54
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys.


Thanks @09FXSTB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Box arrived today from @09FXSTB! Great selection! Picture below are my takes right and puts left! If this is approved it will hit the mail today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

haegejc said:


> Box arrived today from @09FXSTB! Great selection! Picture below are my takes right and puts left! If this is approved it will hit the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you put a box of partagas and a box of bolivar???? Nice!!!!!! :grin2:
(hope that bishop makes it down here)


----------



## JtAv8tor

haegejc said:


> Box arrived today from @*09FXSTB*! Great selection! Picture below are my takes right and puts left! If this is approved it will hit the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, no need to wait for me to approve any puts takes, we are all experienced enough to know whats good. Cheers sir !


----------



## JtAv8tor

1. @*JtAv8tor* - Shipped

2. @*Wheels Up* - Shipped

3. @*Olecharlie* - Shipped

4. @*UBC03* - Shipped

5. @*CgarDann* - Shipped

6. @*Natefiet* - Shipped

7. @*jmt8706* - Shipped

8. @*Mich_smoker* - Shipped

9. @*WABOOM* - Shipped

10. @*Bigjohn* - Shipped

11*. @s1n3 n0m1n3 - *Shipped

12*. @09FXSTB - *Shipped

13. @*haegejc* - *Shipping*

14. @*mpomario*- Texas

15. @*zcziggy* Florida

Return to @*JtAv8tor* - Alabama

@*cracker1397 - direct from me.*


----------



## haegejc

@mpomario. Headed your way! Add a few sticks to JT bag and a few for you in a marked bag!! Enjoy










Sorry this didn't go out Friday. The self service machine was broken. Also each bag and item was wiped down before packing. My wife made me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

haegejc said:


> @mpomario. Headed your way! Add a few sticks to JT bag and a few for you in a marked bag!! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this didn't go out Friday. The self service machine was broken. Also each bag and item was wiped down before packing. My wife made me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the due diligence sir !

TripleCapped.com


----------



## UBC03

haegejc said:


> @mpomario. Headed your way! Add a few sticks to JT bag and a few for you in a marked bag!! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this didn't go out Friday. The self service machine was broken. Also each bag and item was wiped down before packing. My wife made me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell your wife thanks.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## mpomario

I’ve made sure to pack after washing hands well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

mpomario said:


> I've made sure to pack after washing hands well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The community thanks you. :smile2:


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Landed to day @zcziggy, pm your addy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

mpomario said:


> Landed to day @zcziggy, pm your addy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent, Thanks


----------



## mpomario

Puts on left, takes on right. Good? That is a five year old Sabor de Esteli BTW. Last of the breed. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> Puts on left, takes on right. Good? That is a five year old Sabor de Esteli BTW. Last of the breed.
> View attachment 273868
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me !


----------



## mpomario

I just realized I had swapped out the Epermay for the DE Panacia after is taken the picture and took the Farkle game too. I was confused about which bags I could choose from. JT got me straightened out. Just for transparency. Thought the game would be fun for the family to play during quarantine. A pass is always fun. It went out yesterday. Have fun, stay safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> I just realized I had swapped out the Epermay for the DE Panacia after is taken the picture and took the Farkle game too. I was confused about which bags I could choose from. Javi8tor got me straightened out. Just for transparency. Thought the game would be fun for the family to play during quarantine. A pass is always fun. It went out yesterday. Have fun, stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds great ! Glad someone took some games.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

Box got here today. Left are takes, right are puts. If that's OK I will be mailing on Monday. (also took LCR game).


----------



## 09FXSTB

zcziggy said:


> Box got here today. Left are takes, right are puts. If that's OK I will be mailing on Monday. (also took LCR game).


I'm glad someone took the LCR and it didn't make it back to JT. A large group of us play that game every year near Christmas. Each person pays $2 to play and it's fun to watch the pot switch from player to player. Great game!


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> Box got here today. Left are takes, right are puts. If that's OK I will be mailing on Monday. (also took LCR game).


Looks good from here!


----------



## zcziggy

Package on your way JT. Little something extra for you.


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> Package on your way JT. Little something extra for you.


Package arrived today, box looked like it took a serious beating but opened it up and all looked okay will post up some pics later this evening.


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Package arrived today, box looked like it took a serious beating but opened it up and all looked okay will post up some pics later this evening.


man...i even got a new box for them :frown2:


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> man...i even got a new box for them :frown2:


Not me.. but I did add some extra tape.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> man...i even got a new box for them :frown2:












Contents were solid and safe will be home late tonight so I will get content pics up then

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Contents were solid and safe will be home late tonight so I will get content pics up then
> 
> TripleCapped.com


what did you do to your mailman....he's pissed at you :vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> what did you do to your mailman....he's pissed at you :vs_laugh:


Mailman loves me, I leave cigars in the mailbox for him. I think the UPS guy is related to my x-wife though.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Mailman loves me, I leave cigars in the mailbox for him. I think the UPS guy is related to my x-wife though.
> 
> TripleCapped.com


either that or black cat scratched the crap out of him


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> either that or black cat scratched the crap out of him












Miss Vader ?

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Miss Vader ?
> 
> TripleCapped.com


yup...she looks mean and dangerous :smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well folks it has been an interesting pass to say the least, but as par for the course it ended with bang. About half way through things got crazy with the world. I greatly appreciate all the help and movement with the pass, as work got super crazy for me and I wasn't always able to keep track. Hats off to all for another fun pass.

That being said here is the final contents of the pass.










And of course everyone uses the opportunity to share in an extremely generous manner ! I am humbled by the generosity of the group and very humbled with the bag that was marked for me.










Thank you everyone and I appreciate each and every one.

@cracker1397 please take a look at the first pic and let me know what takes you would like. You can shoot me a PM
@mpomario I also need you address as you were the winner of my contest and the remainder of the pass sticks are your prize...

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

man...it was fun...let's do it again when things slow down
thanks for putting it together JT


----------



## mpomario

Great fun. Thanks JT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Thanks for the fun, JT. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Great job kids.. this one rolled through without a hitch..

Thanks again JT for another smooth pass

Congrats to whoever won.. I looked before I started posting but I forgot.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Mich_smoker

Thank you JT, this was a good time.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Thanks JT! It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Natefiet

Yep it was a good time! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

The remains arrived. For some reason I don't remember there being a contest, but I won this load. Whoot. I had just gotten smoking through half of my my bomb trades drawer to make room. Looks like I got some work to do. 
I didn't include the ones I put in that returned. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> The remains arrived. For some reason I don't remember there being a contest, but I won this load. Whoot. I had just gotten smoking through half of my my bomb trades drawer to make room. Looks like I got some work to do.
> I didn't include the ones I put in that returned.
> View attachment 275062
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy ! It was my game contest that well most people don't usually realize they are involved until it's too late.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

mpomario said:


> The remains arrived. For some reason I don't remember there being a contest, but I won this load. Whoot. I had just gotten smoking through half of my my bomb trades drawer to make room. Looks like I got some work to do.
> I didn't include the ones I put in that returned.
> View attachment 275062
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!! never underestimate the power of the force


----------



## 09FXSTB

mpomario said:


> The remains arrived. For some reason I don't remember there being a contest, but I won this load. Whoot. I had just gotten smoking through half of my my bomb trades drawer to make room. Looks like I got some work to do.
> I didn't include the ones I put in that returned.
> View attachment 275062
> 
> 
> Tapatalk


Congrats @mpomario !!


----------



## cracker1397

@JtAv8tor I only asked for 2-3 of the 5 I preferred. Not all 5 of them lol. Thanks very much for sending these. I will send my puts for approval when I get back from work. I've got a couple back to back 48 hour shifts so it might be a week or so before I can send it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

cracker1397 said:


> @*JtAv8tor* I only asked for 2-3 of the 5 I preferred. Not all 5 of them lol. Thanks very much for sending these. I will send my puts for approval when I get back from work. I've got a couple back to back 48 hour shifts so it might be a week or so before I can send it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No puts needed ! Thanks for all you are doing and enjoy!


----------



## cracker1397

I can’t thank you enough for your generosity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

cracker1397 said:


> I can't thank you enough for your generosity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just stay safe and find a moment to relax and enjoy one !


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Just stay safe and find a moment to relax and enjoy one !


Good move brother.. very nice thing to do... so unlike you. You alright? 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Good move brother.. very nice thing to do... so unlike you. You alright?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


I have been accused of being a jerk from time to time...


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> I have been accused of being a jerk from time to time...


Thought we had some kinda body snatcher scenario happening..

Just bein a jaggoff. You do good things around here. It's appreciated bro.

By the way, Tell your podcast buddy to stop using the word "transitioning" so much. He's starting to make me wonder if he's tryin to tell ya something.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Thought we had some kinda body snatcher scenario happening..
> 
> Just bein a jaggoff. You do good things around here. It's appreciated bro.
> 
> By the way, Tell your podcast buddy to stop using the word "transitioning" so much. He's starting to make me wonder if he's tryin to tell ya something.. lol
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Hahaha I will let him know, We have one listener that counts how many times we say "So" we upped that game last episode just to mess with him.


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> Hahaha I will let him know, We have one listener that counts how many times we say "So" we upped that game last episode just to mess with him.


Hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

